# Well its come to this (Radeon Mobility Laptop and xorg)

## Mord

Well, I was really hoping I could fix this problem.  But now I find myself here, placing myself at your mercy.  :Very Happy:   I've read a lot of similar problems, but nothing I've seen here in the forums has helped me.

Everything was working sweet last night.  I was even watching an X-Men DVD.  Then I started playing with things.  I don't really know what I did, but now my Xorg server won't start anymore.  This is the only thing that tells me something is wrong.  It appears in dmesg and /var/log/messages each time I try to startx: (and i think this is the key)

---

Dec 11 23:02:36 obiwan agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

Dec 11 23:02:36 obiwan agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

Dec 11 23:02:36 obiwan agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode

Dec 11 23:02:38 obiwan vesafb: mode switch failed (eax: 0x14f)

---

I've tried things compiled in the kernel, and running as modules.  Nothing has helped.

Here's the gritty details (sorry for the length of this post):

Video card:

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M6 LY (prog-if 00 [VGA])

relevant section of grub.conf: (using vesafb-tng, gensplash)

```
kernel /kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r9 root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,pmipal,1024x768-24@70 splash=silent,theme:dragonmatrix  resume2=swap:/dev/hda2

initrd /fbsplash-dragonmatrix-1024x768
```

xorg.conf:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        #FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/mouse"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        Option     "NoAccel"    "Off"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "BusType"                   # [<str>]

        #Option     "CPPIOMode"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CPusecTimeout"             # <i>

        Option     "AGPMode"    "4"             # <i>

        #Option     "AGPFastWrite"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AGPSize"                   # <i>

        #Option     "GARTSize"                  # <i>

        #Option     "RingSize"                  # <i>

        #Option     "BufferSize"                # <i>

        #Option     "EnableDepthMoves"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EnablePageFlip"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoBackBuffer"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DRIReinit"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "PanelOff"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DDCMode"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MonitorLayout"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"    "True"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>

        #Option     "MergedFB"   "False"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CRT2HSync"                 # [<str>]

        #Option     "CRT2VRefresh"              # [<str>]

        #Option     "CRT2Position"              # [<str>]

        #Option     "MetaModes"                 # [<str>]

        #Option     "MergedDPI"                 # [<str>]

        #Option     "NoMergedXinerama"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MergedXineramaCRT2IsScreen0"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DisplayPriority"           # [<str>]

        #Option     "PanelSize"                 # [<str>]

        #Option     "ForceMinDotClock"          # <freq>

        #Option     "RenderAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SubPixelOrder"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DynamicClocks"             # [<bool>]

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "ati"

        VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

        BoardName   "Radeon Mobility M6 LY"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

        VideoRam    16384

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth 24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes "1024x768"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Group   0

        Mode    0666

EndSection

```

latest /var/log/Xorg.0.log: (no warnings or errors to speak of, this is the really odd part)

```

X Window System Version 6.8.0

Release Date: 8 September 2004

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.9-gentoo-r9 i686 [ELF]

Current Operating System: Linux obiwan 2.6.9-gentoo-r9 #17 Sat Dec 11 22:09:01 MST 2004 i686

Build Date: 11 December 2004

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Dec 11 23:02:35 2004

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

        X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

        X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

        X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

        X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x80010014, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,1a30 card 1179,ff00 rev 05 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,1a31 card 0000,0000 rev 05 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,2482 card 1179,ff00 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,2484 card 1179,ff00 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev 42 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,248c card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,248a card 1179,ff00 rev 02 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,2483 card 1179,ff00 rev 02 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,2485 card 1179,ff00 rev 02 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:6: chip 8086,2486 card 1179,0001 rev 02 class 07,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,4c59 card 1179,ff00 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:01:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 1179,ff00 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:04:0: chip 1217,6933 card 4401,0000 rev 01 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 02:04:1: chip 1217,6933 card 4c01,0000 rev 01 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,7), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00003400 - 0x000034ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x00003800 - 0x000038ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00003c00 - 0x00003cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xd0100000 - 0xd01fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00004000 - 0x000040ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00004400 - 0x000044ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x00004800 - 0x000048ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00004c00 - 0x00004cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xd0200000 - 0xd02fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (2:4:0), (2,3,6), BCTRL: 0x0500 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00004400 - 0x000044ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00004800 - 0x000048ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 7: bridge is at (2:4:1), (2,7,10), BCTRL: 0x0580 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 7 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00004c00 - 0x00004cff (0x100) IX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M6 LY rev 0, Mem @ 0xd8000000/27, 0xd0100000/16, I/O @ 0x3000/8

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xefffffff to 0xdfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xd0200000 - 0xd02000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [3] -1  0       0xd0100000 - 0xd010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [4] -1  0       0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [5] -1  0       0x00004000 - 0x000040ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00001880 - 0x000018ff (0x80) IX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0x00001840 - 0x0000187f (0x40) IX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x00001800 - 0x0000180f (0x10) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x00002420 - 0x0000243f (0x20) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x00002400 - 0x0000241f (0x20) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0xd0200000 - 0xd02000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [3] -1  0       0xd0100000 - 0xd010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [4] -1  0       0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [5] -1  0       0x00004000 - 0x000040ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00001880 - 0x000018ff (0x80) IX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0x00001840 - 0x0000187f (0x40) IX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x00001800 - 0x0000180f (0x10) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x00002420 - 0x0000243f (0x20) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x00002400 - 0x0000241f (0x20) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xd0200000 - 0xd02000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [8] -1  0       0xd0100000 - 0xd010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x00004000 - 0x000040ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x00001880 - 0x000018ff (0x80) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x00001840 - 0x0000187f (0x40) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00001800 - 0x0000180f (0x10) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00002420 - 0x0000243f (0x20) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00002400 - 0x0000241f (0x20) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/librecord.a

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.13.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libxtrap.a

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.2

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 2.1.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "ati"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/ati_drv.o

(II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 6.5.6

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) ATI: ATI driver (version 6.5.6) for chipsets: ati, ativga

(II) R128: Driver for ATI Rage 128 chipsets:

        ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LF (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 MF (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 ML (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PA (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PB (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PC (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PD (PCI),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PE (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PF (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PG (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PH (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PI (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PJ (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PK (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PL (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PM (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PN (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PO (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PP (PCI),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PQ (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PR (PCI),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PT (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PU (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PV (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PW (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PX (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 GL RE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 GL RF (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 RG (AGP), ATI Rage 128 VR RK (PCI),

        ATI Rage 128 VR RL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SE (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 4X SF (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SG (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 4X SH (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SK (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 4X SL (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SM (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 4X SN (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TF (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TR (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TT (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TU (AGP?)

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets: ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

        ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

        ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI),

        ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

        ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

        ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136, ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336,

        ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137,

        ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

        ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237, ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437,

        ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

        ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

        ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835, ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834,

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835, ATI Radeon 9200PRO 5960 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

        ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 NF (AGP),

        ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP),

        ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

        ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

        ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP),

        ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL D1100 (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon Mobility M300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL V7200 (R423) UQ (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UR (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) UT (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(II) ATI:  Candidate "Device" section "Card0".

(--) Chipset ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xd0200000 - 0xd02000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [8] -1  0       0xd0100000 - 0xd010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x00004000 - 0x000040ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x00001880 - 0x000018ff (0x80) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x00001840 - 0x0000187f (0x40) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00001800 - 0x0000180f (0x10) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00002420 - 0x0000243f (0x20) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00002400 - 0x0000241f (0x20) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Loading sub module "radeon"

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.o

(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 4.0.1

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xd0200000 - 0xd02000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [8] -1  0       0xd0100000 - 0xd010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [10] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [11] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [12] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x00004000 - 0x000040ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x00001880 - 0x000018ff (0x80) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00001840 - 0x0000187f (0x40) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x00001800 - 0x0000180f (0x10) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x00002420 - 0x0000243f (0x20) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x00002400 - 0x0000241f (0x20) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

        [25] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [26] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) RADEON(0): MMIO registers at 0xd0100000

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) RADEON(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(II) RADEON(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) RADEON(0): Option "NoAccel" "Off"

(**) RADEON(0): Option "AGPMode" "4"

(==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888

(II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) RADEON(0): initializing int10

(II) RADEON(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP)" (ChipID = 0x4c59)

(--) RADEON(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xd8000000

(II) RADEON(0): VideoRAM override ignored, this driver autodetects RAM

(--) RADEON(0): VideoRAM: 16384 kByte (32 bit DDR SDRAM)

(II) RADEON(0): AGP card detected

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libi2c.a

(II) Module i2c: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.2.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): Legacy BIOS detected

(II) RADEON(0): Connector1: DDCType-3, DACType-0, TMDSType--1, ConnectorType-2

(II) RADEON(0): DDC Type: 3, Detected Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0):

(II) RADEON(0): Primary:

 Monitor   -- LVDS

 Connector -- VGA

 DAC Type  -- Primary

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- VGA_DDC

(II) RADEON(0): Secondary:

 Monitor   -- NONE

 Connector -- None

 DAC Type  -- Unknown

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- NONE

(II) RADEON(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=60 min=12000 max=35000; xclk=14400

(II) RADEON(0): Panel ID string: 1024x768

(II) RADEON(0): Panel Size from BIOS: 1024x768

(II) RADEON(0): BIOS provided dividers will be used.

(WW) RADEON(0): Failed to detect secondary monitor, MergedFB/Clone mode disabled

(==) RADEON(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) RADEON(0): Validating modes on Primary head ---------

(II) RADEON(0): Total number of valid DDC mode(s) found: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Valid mode using on-chip RMX: 1024x768

(II) RADEON(0): Total number of valid FP mode(s) found: 1

(--) RADEON(0): Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 1024)

(**) RADEON(0): *Mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1040 1176 1344  768 770 776 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x350": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x350"   65.00  640 1040 1176 1344  350 770 776 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x400": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x400"   65.00  640 1040 1176 1344  400 770 776 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "720x400": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "720x400"   65.00  720 1040 1176 1344  400 770 776 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x480": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"   65.00  640 1040 1176 1344  480 770 776 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "800x600": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"   65.00  800 1040 1176 1344  600 770 776 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "832x624": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "832x624"   65.00  832 1040 1176 1344  624 770 776 806

(==) RADEON(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.2.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(**) RADEON(0): Using AGP 4x mode

(II) RADEON(0): AGP Fast Write disabled by default

(II) RADEON(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(II) Loading sub module "shadowfb"

(II) LoadModule: "shadowfb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libshadowfb.a

(II) Module shadowfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) RADEON(0): Page flipping disabled

(!!) RADEON(0): For information on using the multimedia capabilities

        of this adapter, please see http://gatos.sf.net.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

        [0] 0   0       0xd0100000 - 0xd010ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [1] 0   0       0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [3] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [4] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xd0200000 - 0xd02000ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [10] -1 0       0xd0100000 - 0xd010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)

        [13] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

        [14] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

        [15] 0  0       0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00004000 - 0x000040ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00001880 - 0x000018ff (0x80) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x00001840 - 0x0000187f (0x40) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x00001800 - 0x0000180f (0x10) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x00002420 - 0x0000243f (0x20) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x00002400 - 0x0000241f (0x20) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

        [28] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

        [29] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(==) RADEON(0): Write-combining range (0xd8000000,0x1000000)

(II) RADEON(0): Dynamic Clock Scaling Disabled

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:00.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 5

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:00.0

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.2

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] created "radeon" driver at busid "pci:0000:01:00.0"

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xe1901000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xe1901000 to 0xb6d1f000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xd8000000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Mode 0x1f000207 [AGP 0x8086/0x1a30; Card 0x1002/0x4c59]

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] 8192 kB allocated with handle 0x00000001

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] ring handle = 0xe0000000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Ring mapped at 0xb6c1e000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] ring read ptr handle = 0xe0101000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Ring read ptr mapped at 0xb6c1d000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] vertex/indirect buffers handle = 0xe0102000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Vertex/indirect buffers mapped at 0xb6a1d000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] GART texture map handle = 0xe0302000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] GART Texture map mapped at 0xb653d000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] register handle = 0xd0100000

(II) RADEON(0): [dri] Visual configs initialized

(II) RADEON(0): CP in BM mode

(II) RADEON(0): Using 8 MB GART aperture

(II) RADEON(0): Using 1 MB for the ring buffer

(II) RADEON(0): Using 2 MB for vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEON(0): Using 5 MB for GART textures

(II) RADEON(0): Memory manager initialized to (0,0) (1024,4096)

(II) RADEON(0): Reserved area from (0,768) to (1024,770)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1024 x 3326

(II) RADEON(0): Will use back buffer at offset 0x600000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use depth buffer at offset 0x900000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 4096 kb for textures at offset 0xc00000

(II) RADEON(0): Render acceleration enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

        Screen to screen bit blits

        Solid filled rectangles

        8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

        Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

        Solid Lines

        Dashed Lines

        Scanline Image Writes

        Offscreen Pixmaps

        Setting up tile and stipple cache:

                32 128x128 slots

                18 256x256 slots

                6 512x512 slots

(II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled

(==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled

(==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 770)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1024 x 3322

(II) RADEON(0): X context handle = 0x00000001

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler

(II) RADEON(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Added 32 65536 byte vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Mapped 32 vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] dma control initialized, using IRQ 10

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Initialized kernel GART heap manager, 5111808

(II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering enabled

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(**) Option "Protocol" "auto"

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/mouse"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/mouse"

(==) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(==) Mouse0: Buttons: 3

(**) Mouse0: SmartScroll: 1

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc101"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc101"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(--) Mouse0: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] removed 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] unmapping 8192 bytes of SAREA 0xe1901000 at 0xb6d1f000

```

Can anyone shed some light here?

----------

## genstef

I can give you the tip, to try it with radeonfb as the native driver for your video card instead of vesafb. Radeonfb works great here. And in the Xorg.conf you should use the "radeon" driver instead of the ati driver as the radeon driver works also and is the newer one.

----------

## Mord

 *genstef wrote:*   

> I can give you the tip, to try it with radeonfb as the native driver for your video card instead of vesafb. Radeonfb works great here. And in the Xorg.conf you should use the "radeon" driver instead of the ati driver as the radeon driver wrks also and is the newer one.

 

Okay.  Though I've tried both radeon and ati as the xorg driver and get the same behaviour.

How do I used radeonfb instead of vesafb-tng?

----------

## genstef

Select radeonfb as in-kernel(*) in the kernel config and de-select vesa. On next reboot the kernel should take radeonfb. You cna check that with dmesg.

----------

## Mord

 *genstef wrote:*   

> Select radeonfb as in-kernel(*) in the kernel config and de-select vesa. On next reboot the kernel should take radeonfb. You cna check that with dmesg.

 

Okay.  do I need to change my grub.conf at all (the vesafb stuff?)

----------

## Mord

OKay, recompiled the kernel with radeonfb built in, deselcted vesa altogether.

X still won't start.  I no longer get an error message about vesafb and switching modes though.  Also my gensplash stopped working, though I can live with that for now.

If I do "X -configure" and then test the config file it created, the X server does load to the ugly grey screen and cross hair cursor.  Just fails when I try to startx.  There are no EE or WW in /var/log/Xorg.0.log either.

----------

## genstef

What agp interface do you have? Is your *-agp loaded?

----------

## Mord

 *genstef wrote:*   

> What agp interface do you have? Is your *-agp loaded?

 

ati-agp, which also loads apggart.

I've tried this either way:  compiled and loaded as modules, and compiled right into the kernel (as they are at the moment). 

I think its really odd that I get no EE errors.

EDIT: sometimes when I startx, the cursor appears, I can move it for maybe two seconds, and sometimes it even looks like the screen is trying to find a resolution, and then it aborts.  But if I boot slax or knoppix, everything works fine, so I don't thin kthere's anything wrong with the hardware.

Two nights ago I emerged ati-drivers.  I'm pretty sure that relates to the start of my problems.  I've since removed them, and I've since re-emerged xorg-x11.

----------

## desertstalker

did you do an opengl-update xorg-x11 after you unmerged the ati drivers?

That could be the cause.

----------

## Mord

Yeah.  I've tried it several times.  Hey, shouldn't I be able to use the "vga" driver and at least get something running?  Nothing seems to work, and there's no (EE) in the log file.....

I'm really not savouring having to reinstall this bloody laptop again.  I've spent many many hours getting various things like power management, wireless B,  and X (while it lasted) working just so.  There's got to be something I can do, or someone with the same laptop video card who has it running.  Its so funny that I was just getting ready to take a disk image of the drive, and I broke Xorg.  :Sad: 

I'm -> <- this close to downloading FC3 or digging out the OEM XP CDs.

----------

## Mord

I've done an "emerge unmerge xorg-x11".  Then I did an "emerge xorg-x11" and its currently running.  Though I was MUCH more hopeful that this would work before I saw "Previous xorg installation detected" scroll by as it emerged.....

Anyway, thanks for the suggestions/input so far.  I'll be posting about my progress as I go, because I detest dead-end-threads.  I also welcome other ideas/suggestions in the meantime.

----------

## Mord

Using the config file in my first post, what does it mean when "X -config /etc/X11/xorg.conf"  works (loading the basic grey desktop) and "startx" doesn't (server aborts)??

----------

## Jengu

In my (limited) experience when it can't find a file automatically but it can when you specify it by hand, it might be a pathing problem. Made any changes to .bash_login or .bashrc lately?

----------

## Mord

 *Jengu wrote:*   

> In my (limited) experience when it can't find a file automatically but it can when you specify it by hand, it might be a pathing problem. Made any changes to .bash_login or .bashrc lately?

 

I don't think its a path issue.  When I said X -config /etc/X11/xorg.conf works, I meant that it just loads the basic, ugly crappy twm desktop.

Besides, /var/log/Xorg.0.log shows the following when I launch it:

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

But to answer your question, no I haven't made changes to those files.  I'm pretty sure those files are only invoked when you launch terminals with the bash command processor anyway.

----------

